# Who's the most dedicated R15 user?



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The R15 was here even before I was... and so I'll ask you all:

Are you the most dedicated R15 user? Do you have the best pedigree? Convince me!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, I got two R15's in Nov 05 (I think it was) and still have one of them active on my account. Retired the second one when I got an R16. Was a very early adopter.

But, I don't watch much on it (with 2 HR20's and an HR21) anymore. Mostly keep it to play with CE's and try stuff out when answering questions.

Carl


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, I have my R15 and my R10. I've only had the R15 for a year when I was allowed to upgrade at no cost. As you can see by my sig, it's hooked up to my main TV.  I don't watch too much TV in the bedroom as the wife is asleep when I get home from work.

I download every CE I possibly can for the R15 and try to provide feedback to both DirecTV and other users on the use of the R15.

Am I dedicated? I'd say so.
Am I the most dedicated? Well, I'll let someone else decide that.

- Merg


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

I got my R15-500, in the first batch..............Still use it more than my DTivo....Download every CE.......Am I?.....


----------



## gordon1fan (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't know If I call myself dedicated, but I do like to play around with my R-15 just about every day. I have downloaded CE in the past, but not lately. 

I just had DIRECTV to swap out my R15-100 for a R15-300 DVR receiver. So far the R15-300 is very stable. I play around with it every day to see if there is any glitches and so far I have not found any. My R15-300 is still running the same software (0x1196) since I set it up last Tuesday. 

If you don't mine me asking, what is the latest software currently running on the R15-300?


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have 2 R15's on my account and they work great. I have one in our bedroom and I do CE's on that one and have very few problems. The other R15 is in my office and that one is on NR. I do about every CE I can and always report any problems I find. Before the R15 I had Tivo and never looked back. I lived thru all the growing pains of the R15 and it is one of the most stable DVR's I have.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I am. I love mine so much I put it in a box so it stays safe and unused forever...functionality this way remains unchanged from when it was active


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I have 3 of them, I wanted one of each model, since I CW but as they crashed and got updated through the PP they are all 300s now. I like them better than my old HDVR2 and R10...... I think it's a real shame the R15 won't DOD, MRV, or Media Share though, they will become outdated, probably sooner than later


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Most dedicated?...Don't know. 
Most reformatted....Hmmm could be.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Most dedicated? Don't know about that .... BUT ...

I have one each of the R15-100, R15-300, R15-500. I maintain the R15 Wish List. And I was a field tester for the R16-300 (part of the joint effort on the First Look writeup, too!)

So I've got a lot invested in the R15/R16 series.... does that make me the most "dedicated"? That's not for me to determine


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

We still use our R15-300 in my 17 year old daughters bedroom.It is on everyday and usually left on all night. It was our first DVR and still going strong. It gets all the CE's that are available for it.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

dmacleo said:


> I am. I love mine so much I put it in a box so it stays safe and unused forever...functionality this way remains unchanged from when it was active


:lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

dmacleo said:


> I am. I love mine so much I put it in a box so it stays safe and unused forever...functionality this way remains unchanged from when it was active


:lol: I think the question said "user" not "archivist"....


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> :lol: I think the question said "user" not "archivist"....


aren't they one and the same on this series ?? lol, could not resist.. sorry


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Most dedicated? I've had my 2 R15's for almost a year now. One was brand new, the other an original built in 2005. I am an active member of the CE program with the most recent CE on both of my R15's.

I created a form for "TO DO" list entries which I fill out daily to see what my misbehaving R15's are up to and keep them on track and recording my favorite shows.

It would be pretty difficult to "stump" me on an R15 question or how this unit behaves....care to try??


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I have 2 R15-100's. Can't afford and don't need the HD HR DVRs. Signed up a month ago. I try to keep up with the CE's. One is running CE 120A and the other ( my mom's) NR 1194.
Aside from some glitches. I love it. Coming from having a ReplayTV DVR. I'm used to the DVR world. I'm just waiting for the next CE. I'm a full DirecTV / DVR Junkie!! :lol:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> Most dedicated? I've had my 2 R15's for almost a year now. One was brand new, the other an original built in 2005. I am an active member of the CE program with the most recent CE on both of my R15's.
> 
> I created a form for "TO DO" list entries which I fill out daily to see what my misbehaving R15's are up to and keep them on track and recording my favorite shows.
> 
> It would be pretty difficult to "stump" me on an R15 question or how this unit behaves....care to try??


ThomasM,

You are just the guy I need to talk into working with me to update the R15 FAQ (which I wrote). It is really getting stale, as it remains in it's original version. You sound like you have stayed more current with the R15 than I have. Want to take a shot at it? I've got the original as an MS Word document I can email you.

Carl


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

carl6 said:


> ThomasM,
> 
> You are just the guy I need to talk into working with me to update the R15 FAQ (which I wrote). It is really getting stale, as it remains in it's original version. You sound like you have stayed more current with the R15 than I have. Want to take a shot at it? I've got the original as an MS Word document I can email you.
> 
> Carl


That's a great offer to ThomasM. 
Cause you know if it was up to me?.The update would only be one word......Reformat!.Signed...The Reformattor.


----------



## Packersrule (Sep 10, 2007)

I have one and that one too many. I like my two HR20 much better but too cheap to upgrade.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> That's a great offer to ThomasM.
> Cause you know if it was up to me?.The update would only be one word......Reformat!.Signed...The Reformattor.


oooh, harsh!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> ThomasM,
> 
> You are just the guy I need to talk into working with me to update the R15 FAQ (which I wrote). It is really getting stale, as it remains in it's original version. You sound like you have stayed more current with the R15 than I have. Want to take a shot at it? I've got the original as an MS Word document I can email you.
> 
> Carl


If you've seen the latest CE, just about the entire user interface has been changed so updating the FAQ now before this new interface reaches national release would not be accurate. After it goes national, I'd be happy to check out the FAQ and help update it!!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I nominate Thomas and Merg to update the FAQs and along with DMurphy, I nominate them as the most dedicated users.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> If you've seen the latest CE, just about the entire user interface has been changed so updating the FAQ now before this new interface reaches national release would not be accurate. After it goes national, I'd be happy to check out the FAQ and help update it!!


Sounds great. Maybe Earl or Tom could drop you or me a hint privately and let us know if we might want to wait beyond that or not.

The update should also address the R16 which is functionally similar to the R15. I have no idea about the R22 - I think it is sufficiently different that it probably would not fit within this FAQ, but don't know. We should also wait at least for that first look and input from people who have had an opportunity to test it.

Carl


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> I nominate Thomas and Merg to update the FAQs and along with DMurphy, I nominate them as the most dedicated users.


Thanks! 

I'd say that you are pretty dedicated as well!

- Merg


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> oooh, harsh!


Sorry must be my nature.:sure:

This isn't the droid your looking for.:lol:


----------



## Palsgraf99 (Mar 17, 2006)

I had my R15-500 installed on 2/28/06, after having had a DISH basic receiver for the previous 5 years. This is our first venture into the DVR realm for my wife and myself. We are a one-TV household, so we use the R15 every day. I download every CE that I can . . . pretty much only miss them if we are out of town. I have never had to reformat it, and I am absolutely pleased with its performance. I can't even begin to remember what life with commercials was like, and I am never going back! 

I was so pleased with the R15 that within three months of owning it, I convinced my in-laws to get one. They ended up with a -300 model that I have had to reformat on one occasion. But it has worked well since the reformat, and they are just as pleased as we are. 

Undoubtedly, our old tube television is going to give up the ghost one day soon, and I guess we will have to go out and get a hi-def unit. But until that day comes, I will stick with my R-15!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Lets see, 2 R15-500's, both of them so old they are owned. (They pre-date the lease program).

My R10 is in a closet and I do not use it. 

I participate in the R15 CE's (when I am around to catch them).

Even have one of them attached to a SlingBox so I can watch it while I am away. 

Does that qualify me as "dedicated"?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It most certainly does!


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

My R15 300 records everything, I don't watch commercials anymore, so yes I would say dedicated fits! I enjoy scrolling through the 2 week guide and setting up shows to record, sometimes my R15 likes to forget to record a show or two, so I spend some time in the to do list and confirm the shows I want recorded aren't forgotten...I used to miss Tivo, but with every upgrade, the R15 wins me over more and more!

Maybe it's just me, but the 300 series R15 seems to be a little more stable than others. I haven't had to deal with a lot of the problems others have had...and I tinker with this unit a lot!


----------



## zuf (May 25, 2007)

I switched from E* to D* one year ago and I have 2x R15-500 used daily. I have downloaded every CE but one since I joined D* (and the one I missed got pushed to my R15 the following Wednesday). So, am I dedicated? Sure. Do I have a pedigree? Nah.

My vote is for ThomasM and The Merg!


----------



## zuf (May 25, 2007)

zuf said:


> My vote is for ThomasM and The Merg!


And Jhon69...how did I forget him?!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

zuf said:


> And Jhon69...how did I forget him?!


I'd hafta go along with Zuf, Jhon69, Dodge Boy, ThomasM and Supramom.

Of course, I can't forget LOCODUDE's "Indeed...." posts. I think I see those almost as much as I see Jhon69 tell people to reformat. :lol:

- Merg


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Time to withdraw my hat from the ring. I de-activated my R15-500 today after 2-1/2 years of great service from it. Seven receivers for two people and 3 TV's was just too much 

I concur with the nominations others have made. These people have consistently provided great input on the SD DVR side of the house.

Carl


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> I have no idea about the R22 - I think it is sufficiently different that it probably would not fit within this FAQ, but don't know. We should also wait at least for that first look


The R22 first look is now posted complete with pictures!



carl6 said:


> and input from people who have had an opportunity to test it.
> 
> Carl


Oh, we don't have to wait for that either...


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

zuf said:


> My vote is for ThomasM and The Merg!


But The Merg likes to type a lot more than me!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> But The Merg likes to type a lot more than me!


Don't know about that. You definitely have more posts than me, Hall of Famer.

- Merg


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

zuf said:


> And Jhon69...how did I forget him?!


It's easy.I did.

Right now it looks like Draconis and Carl 6 and Palsgraf 99 are in the lead.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Don't know about that. You definitely have more posts than me, Hall of Famer.
> 
> - Merg


See?.It pays to type Reformat!! alot of times!.:lol:


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

The Merg said:


> I'd hafta go along with Zuf, Jhon69, Dodge Boy, ThomasM and Supramom.
> 
> Of course, I can't forget LOCODUDE's "Indeed...." posts. I think I see those almost as much as I see Jhon69 tell people to reformat. :lol:
> 
> - Merg


I agree with those nominations,except need to put Merg in instead of that 69 guy.I know him and he's not nice!.:sure:


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> See?.It pays to type Reformat!! alot of times!.:lol:


You know, I actually DID reformat one of my misbehaving R-15's last week...and I don't think it really does reformat the drive anymore. The red light only stayed on for about 30 seconds which would be the fastest HDD reformat I've ever seen!


----------



## gordon1fan (Jun 27, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> See?.It pays to type Reformat!! alot of times!.:lol:


I wonder how many posts I can get by just saying LOL LOL:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

gordon1fan said:


> I wonder how many posts I can get by just saying LOL LOL:lol: :lol:


It could work.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> You know, I actually DID reformat one of my misbehaving R-15's last week...and I don't think it really does reformat the drive anymore. The red light only stayed on for about 30 seconds which would be the fastest HDD reformat I've ever seen!


Well remember?.The way to see if the R15 reformatted correctly?.The new software becomes the original software.

I can also tell you my R15-500's speed is screaming fast like to scroll thru the guide.:eek2:


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

The Merg said:


> I'd hafta go along with Zuf, Jhon69, Dodge Boy, ThomasM and Supramom.
> 
> Of course, I can't forget LOCODUDE's "Indeed...." posts. I think I see those almost as much as I see Jhon69 tell people to reformat. :lol:
> 
> - Merg


Oh I'm not as dedicated as one might think, I just hoarded 3 of them..... 2 actually aren't in use, the one that is is way out back in my Garage...... My R22 (I can say that can't I?) is my primary and I have it feeding 3 TVs. Since it's just me and my son I don't need 5 receivers adn when Premium hit $3.75 a gallon I cut all the extra receivers. I only keep the (1) R15 on because it is leased and if I do need 5 receivers in the future it's another $100.00 lease fee..... Unless the enough time passes they don't want the R15 back, just like old TiVos. And my son's R10 is active.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

gordon1fan said:


> I wonder how many posts I can get by just saying LOL LOL:lol: :lol:


Only until the mods stop laughing!!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Well remember?.The way to see if the R15 reformatted correctly?.The new software becomes the original software.
> 
> I can also tell you my R15-500's speed is screaming fast like to scroll thru the guide.:eek2:


It did! Only one software version is listed-both "original" and "current". But in just 30 seconds? And I learned another surprise. I did the "reset everything" restart also but guess which ONE piece of information was NOT deleted? My "favorite cities" and ZIP code in the weather section of the DirecTV Active page!! Now WHERE does that bugger store that info?


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

gordon1fan said:


> I wonder how many posts I can get by just saying LOL LOL:lol: :lol:





ThomasM said:


> Only until the mods stop laughing!!


Indeed.................:lol:


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

I still have 2 R-15's active. 1 -300 and 1 -500. Got them back in Jan. 2006. Remember the days of reading all the west coasters posts about software upgrades that took 3 weeks or more to get here. Finally, in late summer that year, some software came down the pipe that made them reliable. I usually only CE with my HR-20, but did grab the 'white' UI on its first CE for R-15. I keep 1 in the bedroom and 1 in the kids playroom. They're still chuggin along. KOW


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

gordon1fan said:


> I wonder how many posts I can get by just saying LOL LOL:lol: :lol:





Jhon69 said:


> It could work.


+1 :lol:


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

all you hard core r-15 users are in luck. since mine is boxed its pristine, soon I'll ebay it as a collectible and you guys can own a piece of D* history 
you won't have to worry about any activation issues since it had limited functionality anyway, boxed works as well as activated


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

dmacleo said:


> all you hard core r-15 users are in luck. since mine is boxed its pristine, soon I'll ebay it as a collectible and you guys can own a piece of D* history
> you won't have to worry about any activation issues since it had limited functionality anyway, boxed works as well as activated


If all the locals on the 72.5 sat. go to MPEG4 it will be useless in alot of LIL markets..... Sad but true....
Plus it won't DOD, Media Share, record 200 HRS, OR MRV when that comes to market...... I do like my R15's but they will go the way of the old TiVos, which is what got me hooked on DVRs in the first place.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> If all the locals on the 72.5 sat. go to MPEG4 it will be useless in alot of LIL markets..... Sad but true....
> Plus it won't DOD, Media Share, record 200 HRS, OR MRV when that comes to market...... I do like my R15's but they will go the way of the old TiVos, which is what got me hooked on DVRs in the first place.


Indeed......


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

I've had mine since late December 2005. There have been times I've wanted to throw it out the window, and others in which I felt the need to thank it.


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Well remember?.The way to see if the R15 reformatted correctly?.The new software becomes the original software.:


The other day I found one of my two R15-500s sitting at the start of the Guided Setup. After I finished the setup, everything (including my recordings) was intact except for a few obscure settings like the 'bonk' volume and banner hold time... and the 'original software' version had become the current version.


----------

